# Unusual German Small Arms and Infantry Weapons of World War II



## syscom3 (May 20, 2009)

Photo collection of the weird and unusual from the 3rd Reich.


Unusual German Small Arms and Infantry Weapons of World War II

The… Donkeyfaust anti-partisan weapon system! Was used operationally in Italy!


----------



## Amsel (May 20, 2009)

Thats cruelty to animals!


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Thats cruelty to animals!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2009)

It is also not real...

It was a practical joke by bored soldiers.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 20, 2009)

Wow that 105mm Panzerfaust was huge!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the donkey is about to shoot the soldier in the head! What an ass.....

(sorry...best pun I could come up with. I shall now go flog myself.)


----------

